# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  Mystically Disappearing EILD-Device Syndrome and how to Combat it: The OWBTB.

## marcc

*So I apparently wake up at an unforgivable time every day, and usually remove my sleeping-mask (the normal type).

I'd like to use this to my advantage. If I set up enough things, could I WBTB naturally by gaining consciousness by overloading my unconscious (read: not subconscious) mind?

I'd like to see if anybody else could advise me, and maybe pursue this journey with me if they are afflicted by said syndrome, into the OWBTB (Overload Wake Back to Bed).

Thank you for your time*

----------


## marcc

* It works! 

So I adopted a peculiar method: tie a knot around the device, adjust the knot to make it fit on your arm, and set it to wake you up, or give you a chance for an RC, during your REM period.

One tip; the more complicated your knot, the more likely you won't do it without thinking 


I guess this could be applied to sleepwalkers; tie a knot around your feet?
Just make sure you can undo it quickly when conscious so if there's an emergency you can get it off quickly.*

----------

